# HMxDTHM (Future spawn)



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

After the death of Solus, I was devastated, took apart everything I've worked on with Ember and let her body reabsorb the remaining eggs (because Frankie did succeed in one thing: he did bully a few eggs out of her, but Ember ate them). I dumped out the water and forgot about breeding. But lately I've been feeling that itch again, especially after the coming of Draco. So introducing, No Name x Draco. I'm all for name suggestions at this point. She came with a "buddy", a CT female that reminded me too much of Nova for me to pass her by *sniffle*. SIP Nova...

I'm honestly not even starting to breed until spring when it warms up in my room. The water is kept at seventy-eight degrees for everybody, but it's too cold for /me/ to fiddle with water creatures. Maybe I'll do it in the dead of winter when the heat is up because my mom hates cold feet (muahahaha). And I don't want to just chuck No Name in. She's getting used to her tank and still trying to figure out if the water onion is friend or foe (don't hurt it, it's just a baby onion!). Amythyst (Nova's lookalike) seems to be getting along better with her plants.

So I'm reserving this log for when the heat gets turned on and I don't have to wear three pairs of socks on my feet and gloves on my hands to feed my fish (I don't, but it feels like I should). But I'll be updating it with pictures of them and will eventually (in a couple weeks/days if I'm impatient) introduce them with a divider. I got a new divided tank when Ember got fin melt and took over the hospital/conditioning tank. Poor baby)

To answer questions, yes, I'm aware of how large the spawn could possibly be. Yes, a hundred. Yes, I did my research. How much? I became obsessed. Yes, I know. Yes. Yes, and yes. No, I'm not keeping the female in there with the male. Yes, the babies have predetermined homes. Yes, food cultures are back to being offered in exchange for fry (friend loves Draco and wants me to call the female Dragoness. I have to admit, she does look like a dragon...they both do).

And no, Draco is not named after Draco Malfoy. Why do people keep saying that?

Bad picture of the pair, but you get the idea. I wanted to pair her with Chess due to Draco's extensive reduction in his anal and dorsal, but Chess has the same thing, just a lesser degree, and he's been biting his tail up *bonus picture of his current look below

No Name also seems incredibly big for a female. I've gotten females before and they've usually been small, but No Name appears to be in Jaws' boat. My brother and I joke that his ancestor was a giant, but she's just a big girl.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Update: After Frankie and Cas died this morning (sniffle), I've begun to actively think about breeding No Name and Draco as apposed to last night when I was thinking about not doing it at all. I haven't taken any new pictures yet, but be prepared for when they come. Ember has completely turned around with fin melt and will be moving to her tank, freeing up the display tank. I'm scouring that down later and will introduce No Name to Draco.

Still no progress in her naming, unfortunately. But she's colored up and she's more green than blue.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I introduced them today, starting the two week process. Draco didn't flare and just watched her as she swam back and forth. She may end up being called Blitzkrieg.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry for your losses, JawandChess... Do you know what's taking them? :-(


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm hoping it's just because Frankie was getting on in years. He was probably older than Jaws by the time I got him (plus he wasn't looking too good for a couple days, but nothing was working) and Cas probably passed due to internal stuff I couldn't see/treat. He was a happy guy, but for whatever reason, he couldn't swim well..again, I tried anything. At that point, you start accepting things and while it's sad, you know you did everything in your power.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Update: Actively started setting the tank up for breeding. I dumped out all the water and scraped out as many rocks as a could (though a few still remain on the bottom), and started the painful process of finding the OK level of water for breeding. I'm still finding it. But while I do some further research (meaning, looking at spawn set-ups), I started conditioning Draco and No Name. I think she has the slightest hint of eggs already from being flanked by males on either side in the pet store, but I've figured out what really got Ember going with eggs after flipping through my daily log I have by my bed: she only really started expanding with eggs when I was leaving her in her conditioning tank with the male (due to being away most of the day for self-help reasons). The setup, after the first sign of eggs started appearing, was a red tub (that I currently have a vole in) that contained the male and a smaller, half-gallon tank that held the female. I kind of have that set up with this current spawn, but No Name is going to be in there a lot less in the beginning (in her Mason Jar because the half-gallon holds Rosa, the minnow).

I'm going to increase the amount of water later today, but since I've been slacking, decided to get at least the major stuff done (meaning the tank work, removing all the rocks, and uprooting my live plants. As I told my water onion, "you're going to be spectacular when I've finished moving you around")


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't know why I even specify who's going to spawn.

URGENT UPDATE: This log is no longer following Draco and No Name (leaning more towards Ceasefyre at this point). It will now follow Sam and Amythyst. I got Amythyst the same day I got No Name, and she is far more eggy than No Name right now. Also, Sam flares and shows interest in the female, and Amy lowers her head when he comes close. Draco was extremely disinterested in the female.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Sam blew a very small bubble nest. Yay!


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Bubble nest, check
Eggy female, check
Aggressive male.....check
Eggs, absolutely not


----------

